# Coding Essential hypertension with nephrosclerosis...



## Coder_Rick (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello,

Dr had documented Essential hypertension with Nephrosclerosis, not too sure how to code this. I was looking at 403.90 from the tables but it seemed a little confusing. Any suggestions out there? Thanks!


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 10, 2014)

Per icd-9 tabular. Yes, code additional for chronic kidney disease


----------



## marty3073 (Feb 10, 2014)

*40390*

As far as i can see 403.90 is the only correct code for this scenario.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2014)

marty3073 said:


> As far as i can see 403.90 is the only correct code for this scenario.



Renal sclerosis is a 587 code, you combine the chronic kidney disease to the HTN and use a 403 code only when the kidney disease is coded with a 585.  So unless the provider documents that the HTN is due to the renal sclerosis which is a 405 code., you code the 401 and the 587


----------



## erjones147 (Feb 10, 2014)

587 is specifically  included when coding for Hypertensive CKD. 403.90, 587 looks like the only way to go


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry you are correct I did forget that they added in 587 a few years back.  But interesting note, ICD-10 CM is combined only when it is chronic kidney disease.  Kind of a step back, but it is possible they will change that too.  Thank you for the correction, I need a kick in the head every now and then 
My only problem is there is really no 403 code that looks good with the 587 and they all need a 585 code added.  The unspecified refers to the 585.9.  they changed the parameters without giving a viable code!


----------



## Cynthia A (Aug 26, 2014)

*renal sclerosis*

I have documentation of CKD stage 2 with a h/o renal sclerosis and no documentation of HTN.   Would you code the 587 and the 585.2 or is the sclerosis in the CKD 2?


----------



## erjones147 (Aug 26, 2014)

Only code the 585.2


----------

